# Cannot compile wvdial-1.60-r1 [Solved]

## m_gustafsson

When running emerge -auvND world this morning I got the following error when compiling wvdial:

```
>>> ^[[1m^[[37mcfg-update-1.8.2-r1^[[0m^[[0m: Checksum index is up-to-date ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking wvdial-1.60.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/wvdial-1.60-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/wvdial-1.60-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/wvdial-1.60-r1/work/wvdial-1.60 ...

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Applying wvdial-1.60-destdir.patch ...

^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Applying wvdial-1.60-as-needed.patch ...

^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Applying wvdial-1.60-dirent.patch ...

^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/wvdial-1.60-r1/work/wvdial-1.60 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/wvdial-1.60-r1/work/wvdial-1.60 ...

make -j3

compiling wvdialer.o...

compiling wvmodemscan.o...

compiling wvpapchap.o...

wvmodemscan.cc:27: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvmodemscan.cc:27: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvmodemscan.cc:27: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvmodemscan.cc:27: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvmodemscan.cc:27: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvmodemscan.cc:27: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvmodemscan.cc:27: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

In file included from /usr/include/wvstreams/uniconf.h:10,

                 from /usr/include/wvstreams/uniconfroot.h:10,

                 from /usr/include/wvstreams/wvconfemu.h:11,

                 from wvpapchap.h:12,

                 from wvpapchap.cc:9:

/usr/include/wvstreams/uniconfkey.h: In member function 'UniConfKey UniConfKey::last(int) const':

/usr/include/wvstreams/uniconfkey.h:330: error: 'INT_MAX' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/wvstreams/uniconfkey.h: In member function 'UniConfKey UniConfKey::removefirst(int) const':

/usr/include/wvstreams/uniconfkey.h:341: error: 'INT_MAX' was not declared in this scope

wvdialer.cc:31: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:31: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:44: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:44: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:44: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:44: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:44: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:44: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:44: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:44: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:44: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:50: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:50: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc: In member function 'void WvDialer::load_options()':

wvdialer.cc:646: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:646: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:646: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:646: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:646: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:646: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:646: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:646: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:646: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvdialer.cc:648: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvpapchap.cc: In member function 'void WvPapChap::put_secret(WvString, WvString, WvString)':

wvpapchap.cc:29: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvpapchap.cc:31: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvpapchap.cc:36: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

wvpapchap.cc:38: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'

make: *** [wvpapchap.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: net-dialup/wvdial-1.60-r1 failed.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m             environment, line 2187:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m               ebuild.sh, line  634:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                emake || die "emake failed"

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m  The die message:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   emake failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/wvdial-1.60-r1/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/wvdial-1.60-r1/temp/environment'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m
```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_Duo_CPU_L2400_@_1.66GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 29 Jun 2009 04:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_GB"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="sv en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/yarik-overlay /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi alsa apm bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus doc dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emacs emboss encode esd evo exif fam fat ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gimp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal hdaps ibmacpi iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors loop-aes mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4ip mudflap ncurses nforce2 nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pda pdf perl pmu png ppds pppd python qt-static qt3support quicktime raw readline reflection sdl server session sound spell spl sqlite ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff tpctlir truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="sv en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Any one else seen the same problem?Last edited by m_gustafsson on Tue Jun 30, 2009 6:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kolszak

Yes. I have this same problem. 

wvdial 1.60-r1

```
corleone ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1.60GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 29 Jun 2009 14:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acc acl alsa avi berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dell dhcp dri dvd esd extramodules ffmpeg flac fortran gadu gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg mad midi mmx mmx2 mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openmp oss pam pcmcia pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support readline reflection session slang spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcl tcltk tcpd tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode vcd vidix vorbis wifi win32codecs wma x86 xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 intel8x0m" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vga intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Look this https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=274849

----------

## m_gustafsson

Thanks!

I updated wvstreams to version 4.5, and after that I was able to emerge wvdial-1.60-r1

----------

